# 6X9 BOARD



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

WHAT UP GENTE DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES ON A BOARD WITH 4 6X9 SPEAKERS FOR A G-BODY I WANT TO BUILD ONE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Nov 6 2010, 09:16 PM~19003810
> *WHAT UP GENTE DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES ON A BOARD WITH 4 6X9 SPEAKERS FOR A G-BODY I WANT TO BUILD ONE
> *


HOW ABOUT 4-5 1/4'S


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

SHOOT IT BRO ARE THEY COMPONETS


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Nov 8 2010, 06:15 AM~19014427
> *SHOOT IT BRO ARE THEY COMPONETS
> *


You could very easily add tweets


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Four JBL T595 6x9 in the rear deck.... *


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Nov 6 2010, 06:16 PM~19003810
> *WHAT UP GENTE DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES ON A BOARD WITH 4 6X9 SPEAKERS FOR A G-BODY I WANT TO BUILD ONE
> *


sorry no pics but you need to chop the metal pcs from the back of your GBODY just the top dont cut anything from the face part you need that part to keep your back seat on place then just set the board on top of it and hold it with screws 
I hope this may help you at least to get an idea !!!!!1


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

THANKS BRO CHECK IT OUT THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 4 2011, 02:00 PM~20015838
> *THANKS BRO CHECK IT OUT THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


exacly like that !!!!!!


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

i know ur done with the 6x9s, but i had mine installed under the quarter windows in a 80 cutty. but this dude down the street has 10s mounted in the same spot i had my speakers in. and shit bumped pretty good. but id do 8in subs.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 4 2011, 03:00 PM~20015838
> *THANKS BRO CHECK IT OUT THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


how does that sound in yours?

good bass without distortion?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 4 2011, 06:00 PM~20015838
> *THANKS BRO CHECK IT OUT THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


did you have to move the back seat forward a little??


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 4 2011, 03:00 PM~20015838
> *THANKS BRO CHECK IT OUT THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


pics from the trunk please :wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is one way I'm doing these Cutlass.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 18 2011, 12:16 AM~20119144
> *Here is one way I'm doing these Cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THOSE ARE 6X9 S


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 18 2011, 01:18 AM~20119152
> *DAMM THOSE ARE 6X9 S
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 18 2011, 02:16 AM~20119144
> *Here is one way I'm doing these Cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of did the same to my cadillac. Works pretty good too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

can i get the info for those monster 6x9s please? :wow:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

any place sell these?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 21 2011, 01:45 AM~20140184
> *can i get the info for those monster 6x9s please? :wow:
> *


Here ya go

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23734_...B69-Silver.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 21 2011, 09:02 AM~20140820
> *Here ya go
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23734_...B69-Silver.html
> *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Mar 17 2011, 10:16 PM~20119144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

How do those Vibe 6x9's sound. I always wondered about them


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

mr chicago said:


> How do those Vibe 6x9's sound. I always wondered about them



X2 anyone ???


----------

